# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Ιωνία (3) [Digby, Dominica, Baltrover, Ionia]

## esperos

Και ένας από τους πρωτοπόρους της πάλαι ποτέ ένδοξης ΕΛΜΕΣ.
Να με συγχωρείτε αλλά αυτά είναι το κέρασμα μου προς εσάς για την προαγωγή μου σε ναύτη.

IONIA.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Γνωρίζει κάτι κάποιος για αυτό το πλοίο

ionia_1948.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Nαι είναι το ιστορικό ΙΩΝΙΑ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ.

Κάποια πράγματα από εδώ για την ιστορία του:




> "Baltrover" was completed in1913 at Irvines Shipbuilding and Dry dock Co,Hartlepoolas "Digby' for Furness Withy, a single screw ship of 3,966 gross tons with a single expansion steam engine, 365 loa x 50ft. Designed for service between tne Mersey and Canada, she had some capacity for the carriage of fruit and reasonably comfortable accomodation for about 60 first class passengers and 30 second class. Shwe was commissioned as an armed merchant cruiser with the 10th Cruiser squadron on the Northern sataion. In 1915 she was transferred to the French and renamed "Artois, still with the 10th but under French flag. At end of war she became "Digby again, about 1926 she was placed in service between New York and Trinidad and was then renamed "Dominica". In 1936 she entered service for United Baltic Corporation , London and as "Baltrover" entered service between London_Gdynia. In 1939 she returned to North Atlantic service under Gov't orders until 1944. Then laid up at Kames Bay until sold in 1946 to Hellenic Mediterranean Lines and renamed "Ιonia" for service between Piraeus and Egyptian ports. Sold again in 1965 for further trading to Far Eastern Buyers. Same year, while berthing at Djakarta, she grounded on a falling tide and fell on her side, becoming a constructive total loss.

----------


## Ellinis

Η λεζάντα μιλάει από μόνη της... Πάντως τα γκρι του πηγαίνανε καλύτερα

ionia1.jpg
πηγή: Ναυτικά Χρονικά

----------


## τοξοτης

Πηγή : www.simplonpc.co.uk/WhatShipQueries.html

*Peter Kenyon writes:- I am very confident that the ship in image 4 is Hellenic MediterraneanΆs Ionia. The port is Genoa, as it says on the card where the Ionia called on each voyage. The card you have of Ionia does not show life boats on the poop deck however she did have these as the attached picture and deckplan show – as in image 4. Also, if you look at the portholes on the poop deck in the picture at Genoa and look at the deckplan they match up fairly well (not easy to do though). From the picture it looks like at some stage (after the picture in Genoa) they put a cap on her funnel. She was an interesting ship and I think I have read that she was chartered out at times, certainly her Mediterranean service was only in the summer months with Media replacing her in the winter.* *Ionia of HML - Image 4*** *Ionia of HML - Image 4 enlarged*

----------


## gtogias

Ένας πίνακας του Ιωνία:

Ionia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΙΩΝΙΑ ήταν ένα από τα "μεσογειακά" πλοία της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ μιας και ένωνε τα λιμάνια της Δυτικής Μεσογείου με αυτά της Ανατολικής. Από τη Μασσαλία και τη Γένοβα μέσω Πειραιά και Λεμεσσού κατέληγε σε Αλεξάνδρεια, Πορτ Σάϊντ και στην τότε κοσμοπολίτικη Βυρηττό.

Ο φακός του Κ.Μεγαλοοικονόμου συνέλλαβε πολλά από τα ιστορικά σκαριά της εποχής του. 
Ειδικά τα πλοία της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ παρέλασαν μπροστά του!
Ας δούμε εδώ το ΙΩΝΙΑ σε όλη του τη μεγαλοπρέπεια, έχοντας φουνταρισμένες τις άγκυρες του στα νερά του Πειραιά. 

Ionia II.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΧΑΙΡΕΤΩ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ.
Η ΦΩΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΗΦΘΕΙ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑΣ '50.ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΜΠΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟ.ΔΕΝΑΝΕ ΠΡΥΜΑΤΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΡΟΕΚΦΟΡΤΩΝΑΝΕ ΣΕ ΜΑΟΥΝΕΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΖΗΜΙΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΥ,ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΑΠΟ ΝΤΟΚΟΥΣ.ΕΚΕΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΞΥΛΙΝΗ(!) ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΚΑΘΕΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΤΟΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.
Η ΑΛΛΟΤΕ ΚΡΑΤΑΙΑ ΕΛΜΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΤΡΙΤΟΚΛΑΣΑΤΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ "ΣΒΗΣΤΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΧΑΡΤΗ".
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΦΙΛΕ ELLINIS

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ , είναι σίγουρο ότι είναι αρχές 10ετίας του 50 ? Γιατί αν είναι σωστό μιλάμε για την εποχή της κατοχής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ Ή ΑΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ,Η ΚΑΤΟΧΗ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΘΗΝΑ/ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟ '44. ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑΣ '50 ΕΝΝΟΩ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ 1954.ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Ο ELLINIS NA ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ,ΑΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ Η ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΙΣΩ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Είμαι 58 , το ξέρω ότι η κατοχή τελείωσε το 1944 και δε χρειάζεται να ασχολούμαι με την ιστορία για να ξέρω ένα τέτοιο γεγονός. Πληροφοριακά δε να σου γνωρίσω ότι *η 10ετία του 50 είναι από το 1940 έως το 1950.*

¶ρα αρχές της 10ετίας του 50 είναι 1940 , 1941, 1942 , άντε και 1943.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Τοξοτη η δεκαετια του 50 ειναι απο 1-1 - 1950 εως 31-12-1959_

----------


## τοξοτης

Πάντως , ανεξάρτητα από την διαφορά της χρονικής περιόδου , συγγνώμη που δεν ευχαρίστησα το φίλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ για τις πληροφορίες που μας έδωσε που απ ότι κατάλαβα τις έζησε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Οποτε η εκκλησια που βλεπουμε στην φωτογραφια ειναι ο Αγιος Νικολαος

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Φιλε Τοξοτη η δεκαετια του 50 ειναι απο 1-1 - 1950 εως 31-12-1959_


Μάλλον κάπου μπερδεύτηκα.
Μάλλον κάπου μπλόκαρε το ρημάδι και έδωσε λάθος αποτελέσματα και δε ξέρω αν παίρνει αναβάθμιση.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ιωνια..._
Ionia.jpg

_Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_

----------


## Ellinis

> ΧΑΙΡΕΤΩ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ.
> Η ΦΩΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΗΦΘΕΙ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑΣ '50.ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΜΠΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟ.ΔΕΝΑΝΕ ΠΡΥΜΑΤΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΡΟΕΚΦΟΡΤΩΝΑΝΕ ΣΕ ΜΑΟΥΝΕΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΖΗΜΙΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΥ,ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΑΠΟ ΝΤΟΚΟΥΣ.ΕΚΕΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΞΥΛΙΝΗ(!) ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΚΑΘΕΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΤΟΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.
> Η ΑΛΛΟΤΕ ΚΡΑΤΑΙΑ ΕΛΜΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΤΡΙΤΟΚΛΑΣΑΤΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ "ΣΒΗΣΤΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΧΑΡΤΗ".
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΦΙΛΕ ELLINIS


Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτης για τις ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες. 
Κοιτάζοντας ξανά τη φωτογραφία που ανέβασα, νομίζω οτι η υψωμένη σημαία στο πλωραίο κατάρτι του ΙΩΝΙΑ είναι η λεγόμενη -από τους αγγλοσάξωνες- "Blue Peter". 
Δηλαδή δείχνει οτι το πλοίο είναι σε διαδιακασία επιβίβασεις και οτι επικείται ο απόπλους.




> _Ιωνια..._
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114270
> _Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_


Φίλε t.s.s Apollon, βλέπω οτι η φωτογραφία που ανέβασες είναι από το αρχείο της Ελ.Μες και αναρωτιέμαι τι άλλο μας επιφυλάσεις...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ 10ΕΤΙΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΛΥΦΘΕΙ,ΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΙLLENNIUM ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΑΜΕ ΤΟ 2000.ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ,ΕΔΩ ΗΛΘΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ.
ΕLLINIS H ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ P (PAPA) EINAI H ΠΑΡΤΕΝΤΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ.ΕΧΕΙ ΑΤΟΝΙΣΕΙ Η ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ,ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΑΖΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ '90 ,ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΕΣΣΔ.ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ,ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΥΠΙΚΟΣ ΑΓΓΛΟΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΡΕΙΤΑΙ Η ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗ.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΙΩΝΙΑ αυτή τη φορά "ντυμένο" με το μπέζ χρώμα της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ. 

Μου κάνει εντύπωση οτι το πλοίο είναι πρυμνοδετημένο στην Ακτή Τζελέπη παρέα με τα ακτοπλοϊκά...

ionia1.jpg
Φωτογραφία : Κ. Μεγαλοοικονόμου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΙΩΝΙΑ αυτή τη φορά "ντυμένο" με το μπέζ χρώμα της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ. 
> 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση οτι το πλοίο είναι πρυμνοδετημένο στην Ακτή Τζελέπη παρέα με τα ακτοπλοϊκά...
> 
> ionia1.jpg
> Φωτογραφεία : Κ. Μεγαλοοικονόμου


ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΤΟΥ ΞΑΒΕΡΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ,ΒΛΕΠΟΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΣΠΕΡΟ ΜΙΝΙΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ.ΤΟΤΕ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΕΣΕΚΕΙ ΠΕΡΑ

----------


## Ellinis

Στου Τζελέπη είναι, δες και εδώ και εδώ τη συνέχεια και θα καταλάβεις...

Και αφού ο ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ εμφανίστηκε στον Πειραιά το 1963, τότε μιλάμε για τα τελευταία χρόνια του ΙΩΝΙΑ στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στου Τζελέπη είναι, δες και εδώ και εδώ τη συνέχεια και θα καταλάβεις...
> 
> Και αφού ο ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ εμφανίστηκε στον Πειραιά το 1963, τότε μιλάμε για τα τελευταία χρόνια του ΙΩΝΙΑ στην Ελλάδα.


ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ,ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΑΝΕ ΠΑΡΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΝΑ'ΝΑΙ!!

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ματιά στους εσωτερικούς χώρους του ΙΩΝΙΑ δείχνει ένα πλοίο αρκετά ευρύχωρο και προσεγμένο. Όμως τα είχε τα χρονάκια του και έτσι το 1965 αποσύρθηκε και πουλήθηκε.

ion1.jpg ion2.jpg

ion3.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μια ματιά στους εσωτερικούς χώρους του ΙΩΝΙΑ δείχνει ένα πλοίο αρκετά ευρύχωρο και προσεγμένο. Όμως τα είχε τα χρονάκια του και έτσι το 1965 αποσύρθηκε και πουλήθηκε.
> 
> ion1.jpg ion2.jpg
> 
> ion3.jpg
> πηγή


 
Εξαιρετικό φωτ/κό αρχείο.

----------


## Ellinis

Αν εννοείς οτι το αρχείο είναι δικό μου, δεν είναι. Όπως αναφέρω στην "πηγή" οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το timetableimages.com
Επείδη τις αποθήκευσα στον υπολογιστή μου δεν έγινε δα αρχείο ή συλλογή μου...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IONIA απο το NAVI E ARMATORI

normal_1370450578 (1).jpgnormal_1370450661.jpgnormal_1370450732.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κοντινό πλάνο του Ιωνία αρόδο στο λιμάνι της Λεμεσού τον Ιούλιο του 1961.

Ionia_Limasol.jpg


πηγή Navi& Armatori

----------


## τοξοτης

Details
general 
nationality:         panamanian
purpose:              transport
type:     passenger/cargo ship (ex-passenger ship)
propulsion:         steam
date built:           1912
details
tonnage: 3966  grt
dimensions : 106.9 x 15.2 x -- m
engine:                 1 x 3 Cyl Triple expansion engine , single shaft, 1 screw
speed: 15  knots
yard no.: 527
cause lost:           capsized
date lost: 26/07/1965  
builder: Irvine's Shipbuilding & Drydock Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Sunderland)
engine by:           
Richardsons, Westgarth & Co., Middlesbrough
last owner:         
Ionia Shipping Co. S.A.
SS Ionian (+1965)
period 1965 ~ 1965
prev. owners:    
Hellenic Mediterranean Lines, Piraeus
SS Ionia
period 1947 ~ 1965
IMO/Off. no.:    1091
United Baltic Corp. Ltd. (Ostasiatiske Kompagni & A. Weir), London
SS Baltrover
period 1936 ~ 1947
IMO/Off. no.:    132840
Bermuda & West Indies Steamship Co. Ltd.
SS Dominica
period 1925 ~ 1936
IMO/Off. no.:    132840
TSC - The Shipping Controller (WWI), London
SS Artois
period 1914 ~ 1925
IMO/Off. no.:    132840
Furness Withy & Co. Ltd. (Neptune Steam Nav. Co., Norfolk & North American Steam Shipping Co., Hessler Shipping Co.), London
SS Digby
period 1912 ~ 1914
IMO/Off. no.:    132840

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?141300

Ionia_b.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΙΩΝΙΑ ποζάρει στο Ξαβέρι του '50 δίπλα σε ένα λίμπερτυ της "Ελληνικής"

ionia erich anders united archives.jpg
πηγή, φωτο: Erich Anders

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΙΩΝΙΑ ποζάρει στο Ξαβέρι του '50 δίπλα σε ένα λίμπερτυ της "Ελληνικής"
> 
> ionia erich anders united archives.jpg
> πηγή, φωτο: Erich Anders


Πολύ όμορφη φωτό.

----------


## Ellinis

Tο ιστορικό ΙΩΝΙΑ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ. στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην Ελλάδα, πριν αποκτήσει "καπέλο" στο φουγάρο.

ionia 2.jpg

και εδώ αργότερα όταν υιοθέτησε και αυτό τη γκρί-μπεζ φορεσιά μετά την άφιξη του ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ το 1960.

ionia_large.jpg
φωτο D.Longley

----------


## Rasa Sayang

*Here is a deck plan of the BALTROVER from 1939.
Pictured is cabin class only (64 passengers).
It would be interesting to compare this with a* 
*deck plan of the IONIA under HML.

Origin from ebay international
BALTROVER DP 1939.jpg*

----------

